# Son's First Bull Red



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Went down to Surfside this weekend to catch a bull red with my 10-year old son. Due to surf conditions, we hit the jetties on Sunday. Fished both sides; however, surf side conditions were very rough. Son had big hit on surf rod in channel. The fish the yanked pole from holder and the rod slid down the rocks and got stuck on the last rock. We grabbed the rod in time and he played it for a long time and we finally landed it on the granite by pulling it up with the aid of a big wave (forgot to bring net). Bait was the tail of a mullet tipped with squid. Saw a few other bulls caught from the surf side of the jetties. Overall a great time and great memory for him! Mission accomplished!


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice. Awesome catch young man. Length/weight. A horse for sure!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Good job! That's the way to get a kid fishing for life.


:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

Yay! Good job, Buddy!!


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Way to go! Glad you were able to get the rod in time.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

He looks so happy! Good Job little man!

Get me your address and I will ship him out a shirt and a sticker!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome!



Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Get me your address and I will ship him out a shirt and a sticker!


and awesome!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Always fun for the kids! I put more time and energy these days teaching my kids to hunt and fish these days. I have a 14 & 16 year old that are pretty good on their own now but starting over with my 5 year old. I get just as much joy out of seeing them excited and have fun as I did when I did all the hunting and fishing.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments! He will really enjoy that. 

Saltwater Boy - Shirt and Sticker...that is "2cool"!!!!!! He will really love that. I already know what his favorite shirt is going to be. Thanks!

Length - was 38" long. TP&W was there to measure it in their fish survey at shore.
Weight - A struggle for him to lift.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

very nice bull. way to go little man. i can remember when i got my 36 in 25 lb bull. but a very nice report . now that i know where to go and let my wife get one i just might go there saturday morning.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great catch!!


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats Awesome, very nice!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Awesome catch!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice red!


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to the kid.

Props to you for taking the time to teach your son.




Ruff


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice catch, great memories for the both of you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great catch!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice catch young man and good job dad. looks like you will have a great fishin buddy here on out.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome catch! Congratulations!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

great fish !! Aint nothing like the kids getting the bug !!! Makes our future bright !!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet you made him dizzy patting him on the back.You gotta be proud!


----------

